# Nikola Tesla - the scientist



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

I've created this thread to open up discussions regarding Nikola Tesla, the scientist. He's important to me because I believe the world would have been better off had his plans succeeded... well, maybe minus the death ray gun. Please feel free to post some interesting topics regarding one of the most incredible and underrated figures in human history!

To start off, I just stumbled upon a fascinating video that touches upon Nikola Tesla's understanding of free abundant energy from the sun that's found everywhere: how the Earth behaves much like a battery, how our bodies are designed to be connected to it, and how tapping into this energy source could be more powerful than we've ever imagined. It seems like too much science fiction to be true and I have no idea whether the topics discussed are scientifically proven or just a hoax, but fascinating nevertheless.

EDIT: If YouTube link doesn't work you may download the video here.





It's humbling - and quite disheartening - to find that despite technological advancements of today our more "primitive" ancestors seem to have understood Earth's mysteries more than we do, and we in turn have crippled ourselves by excessively harnessing unsustainable energy sources such as coal, oil and nuclear. Seeing how the environment's rapid decline has been primarily driven by our greedy existence, civilization has mostly severed that connection over millennia and would be the cause our downfall unless we regain this lost knowledge and reconnect with our environment in the proper manner: without further polluting it, without further disrupting the balance of nature, and somehow undoing as much of our mistakes as possible before it's too late. I'm willing to bet that Tesla's scientific understandings of the Earth, the Sun, and solar energy that flows between them are key to getting us there.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

He was an incredibly talented man. Just the last 12 months there were a couple of shows from the Science Channel type that told his story. The world messed up by not believing and listening to him. Hence a Model 3 in the Garage named Niko with custom plates of Niko3.


----------



## RoadToLevel5 (Aug 3, 2017)

"This video contains content from PBS, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds."

Another link?


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

RoadToLevel5 said:


> "This video contains content from PBS, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds."
> 
> Another link?


Is this from the PBS documentary on Nikola Tesla from the "American Experience" series a couple of years ago? If so, I believe I've seen it listed on Netflix.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

I was able to download a copy of the video from the OP. If anyone is interested, you may download it here.


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

Totally agree! A brilliant man to say the least (way beyond his time). I really whole-heartedly wonder what the world would be like now had we not succumbed to the greed of "big-oil" etc.....if we don't make some serious changes within the next few decades.....the environment may pass a point of no return.....very sad


----------

